# Advice needed: Painting gauge bezel



## Gee Spoolin (Oct 3, 2001)

Anyone here with experience painting gauge bezels? Particularly one that’s made of metal? I accidentally scratched the paint off the circular bezel of my aftermarket gauge and now there’s a big chipped spot on the bezel







I wanna to do a re-paint to bring back the original look but I have no idea how to do it properly. By that I mean I want the new paint to stick on for a (very) long time and be able to withstand heat inside the car in a hot summer day. Also, is there a way to make it more scratch resistant? For those who know, please list all the stuff needed and the procedures. The gauge in question is a VDO Vision series gauge. So does anyone know how to remove the bezel from the gauge? Any inputs are appreciated








Pic of the gauge (taken from Google):


----------



## Gee Spoolin (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Advice needed: Painting gauge bezel (Gee Spoolin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ron L (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Advice needed: Painting gauge bezel (Gee Spoolin)*

Well w/o knowing how big the scratch is or anything, given that it's going to be on the interior and nobody would normally be scrutinizing it too closely, I'd get some Testors semi-gloss black or matte black and just touch it up. The other option w/b to tape off the glass part and lightly sand and spray the complete bezel. Testors, Krylon, or Rustoleum all make semi-gloss or flat black colors. You could even use a black primer for what it's worth and get the same semi-gloss look. Even though it's going to see some higher temps inside the car, the windows will protect it from UV and its not going to get a lot of wear and tear.


----------

